# Scorpion in GPO3



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here'a a Scorpion with universal forks and pro attachments made from GPO3 and kraton palm scale... I know I don't post many of the customs I make due to so many being similar.. but since this one is made from the GPO3 and sports the pro attachments, I thought it might be of interest.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... :wub:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Double Wow!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Triple WOW!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Quadruple WOW!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW X 5


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Love it


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice! More frame for the wish list.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super sweet shooter..That should sell very well..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

yes not bad at all well done


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Now that is cool.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jar dropping cool ! so nice !

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

So sweet!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Super! Price range?


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thats a cool looking shooter


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome, always interested in your work Bill.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

The matches is shaking on ther knees right now


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

That is something to put on the wish list!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Totally cool! Sweet looking shooter! Looks very comfortable too! I love your slingshots Bill!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

If only I could get one for a right handed


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I have great admiration for you Master, a big hug.

:wave: .... Alf


----------

